# One sub is enough, why get two?



## Otravez (Jan 21, 2008)

Any GOOD reason I should think about getting two subs instead of one for a SQ system? For those with two (or more), why did you install more than one?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Otravez said:


> Any GOOD reason I should think about getting two subs instead of one for a SQ system? For those with two (or more), why did you install more than one?


Because I drive a minivan, and the amount of cubic volume of a minivan is much larger than a typical sedan, or coupe. So, in order to compensate for the larger cabin, and thus the lack of meaningful cabin gain, I use two subs instead of one.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

overkill? is that a good reason?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 to both posts above me. 

Also, transient ability goes through the roof. Cone excursion is also kept down (it gets cut in half with two subs vs 1) so you have twice the lienarity (instead of one sub moving 10mm, two subs move 5mm to do the same thing). Power handling goes up, coupling effect comes into play lowering your F3, etc.

But for a PURE SQ system, you can use one subwoofer just fine. I personally like having the extra ability to get silly loud if you want to on whatever tracks you want to. No more having to "watch the volume" when cranking it.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

Otravez said:


> Any GOOD reason I should think about getting two subs instead of one for a SQ system? For those with two (or more), why did you install more than one?


In my case, I wasn't happy with the amount of output I was getting from a single 12 and I didn't want to replace my amp with a more powerful one. I also didn't have enough room to go with two 12's, so I went with two 10's.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

electrodynamic said:


> I personally like having the extra ability to get silly loud if you want to on whatever tracks you want to. No more having to "watch the volume" when cranking it.


Couldn't have said it beter myself...

It does depend on the vehicle though. I could probably get away with only one 12" sub in my Maxima if I wanted to for purely SQ, but I would much rather have 2. In my Bronco on the other hand, sometimes I feel that 2 12"s is not enough. But when I had 4 12"s, that was plenty I think I am going to go with only 2 15"s though when I start working on my truck again, 4 12"s take up too much room for the box and also require too much power; my thinkign is stepping up to 15"s will help this.

-Matt


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yup, all about headroom.

and being able to be stupid loud.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont think there is agreat reason to go with 2 subs if you are already happy with just 1. I run a single 15" IB sub and am completely happy with it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

electrodynamic said:


> +1 to both posts above me.
> 
> Also, transient ability goes through the roof. Cone excursion is also kept down (it gets cut in half with two subs vs 1) so you have twice the lienarity (instead of one sub moving 10mm, two subs move 5mm to do the same thing). Power handling goes up, coupling effect comes into play lowering your F3, etc.
> 
> But for a PURE SQ system, you can use one subwoofer just fine. I personally like having the extra ability to get silly loud if you want to on whatever tracks you want to. No more having to "watch the volume" when cranking it.


X2 Only I wouldn't say "silly loud" is not "pure sq." If the front stage is matched properly and can hang with it why not?

I couldn't loose 2 of my 3 IB IdMaxes. I could do without one...but it's so effortless with 3 

What sub are talking about here anyway. I could probably get along with an 18 IB


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

electrodynamic said:


> +1 to both posts above me.
> 
> Also, transient ability goes through the roof. Cone excursion is also kept down (it gets cut in half with two subs vs 1) so you have twice the lienarity (instead of one sub moving 10mm, two subs move 5mm to do the same thing). Power handling goes up, coupling effect comes into play lowering your F3, etc.
> 
> But for a PURE SQ system, you can use one subwoofer just fine. I personally like having the extra ability to get *silly loud* if you want to on whatever tracks you want to. No more having to "watch the volume" when cranking it.


..heh



Thumper26 said:


> yup, all about headroom.
> 
> and being able to be *stupid loud*.


..heh



bobditts said:


> I dont think there is agreat reason to go with 2 subs if you are already happy with just 1. I run a single 15" IB sub and am completely happy with it.


unless you drive a bus.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

my one ten is enough for me. sometimes it can even be to much.


----------



## Otravez (Jan 21, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> What sub are talking about here anyway. I could probably get along with an 18 IB


The sub manufacturer is still up in the air but I'm leaning towards ID IDQ10s... It's just weird, the subwoofer is the least expensive part of my build. When I look at how much I'm spending on amps or front stage, it seems that I'm 'not spending enough' on my subs compared to the rest of my system. I don't know... I'm just one of those study every possible outcome before I move my first pawn on the chess board kind of person. I'm probably just thinking too much and should just start playing the game and enjoy it.

Thanks everyone so much... I'll probably end up getting 2 10s just cause if I don't, I'll be staring at the spot in my trunk where the other one would go thinking, "Why the hell didn't I buy two?!"

"It was so much easier when I didn't know anything" So, so true


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe it's just the bass head coming out in me, but I like to crank my system from time to time. Sure the people on here that deem themselves "audiophiles" may have a problem with what I posted about being "silly loud", but like I already said - I'm guilty. I like cranking my systems from time to time. I can remember probably 20 times I turned the control for the 3000D up beyond completely flat in my last system. 20 times in 2 years isn't too bad. That, and with orchestral tracks, the extra headroom and improved transient response is always neat when listening to Telarc's recording of the 1812.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

It's simple, use as many subs as you need. If one is enough, you don't need two. If one is not enough, than you need two or more.

I don't want to sound like an ass, but it is really that simple.

In my last system, I ran 1 sub, and my current one coming together, I have one.


----------



## kkant (Feb 3, 2008)

electrodynamic said:


> That, and with orchestral tracks, the extra headroom and improved transient response is always neat when listening to Telarc's recording of the 1812.



+1


----------

